# cluncking front suspension. fiat ducato M 14 2.5D.



## buffallobill

i am hearing a annoying clunking sound whenever i go over a bump/hole in the road, on the r/h front side , i suspect i could have a worn shock absorber bush somewhere, but before i start investigating i wonder if any one knew where i could find a pdf file diagram that i coluld down load showing a full assembly of the front suspension, and any tips, advice ,comments would be most appreciated, my vehicle is a 1998 fiat ducato M14 2.5d. thank you , bill.


----------



## sideways

Suspect front tie bar bush its usually the culprit


----------



## buffallobill

sideways said:


> Suspect front tie bar bush its usually the culprit


thank you. will have a look under,


----------

